# Corydoras



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I love these catfish, there are so many varietys and they are so active all the time, I like to have mixed cory shoals in my tank and the one I like the most is the Julii (see pic below)









I was wondering which one you guys like the best - pics are also good :







:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i don't have any favorites i just like all catfishes they are cool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Same here: all (well, most) catfish rock, but I have a soft spot for cories. They're just cute as hell, digging in the gravel the whole day in search of some scraps, and never bothering other fish.

I have four different species in my piranha tank, and out op them:

Leopard Cory (C. Julii):









False Bandit Cory (C. Melini):









Schwartzi Cory (C. Schwartzi):









Bronze Cory (C. Aeneus: the poor man's cory







):









I'm thinking about setting up a small catfish tank (for quite some time now, but I'm a little low on bling-bling :sad: ): does anyone know how many cories would live in a 15 gallon tank comfortably, when they would share it with a couple of other small catfish (like raphael cats or fancy-ass pleco's)?


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a picture of my favorite Cory that I have.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Welcome to www.cory-fury.com


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

plecos look incredible when they have their fins opened up... shame that i almost never seen them opened up very much









corys are awesome; doesn't really matter what specie of cory, really, they're all buttons-cute

pictus catfish are the coolest-looking, i think


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got a new cory today - an albino one.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the one net has.


----------

